
Relative Performance of Rich Media Content across Browsers and Operating Systems - yumraj
http://www.mikechambers.com/blog/2010/03/01/relative-performance-of-rich-media-content-across-browsers-and-operating-systems/
======
dougmccune
I thought one of the most interesting items here was the difference between
the Sublime HTML 5 video player in Safari on Mac (21% cpu usage) versus
Windows (104% on a dual core machine). If anything all theses tests show how
badass Safari on Mac has gotten

